# Tires for 2002 Chevy 2500HD



## Reef (Feb 2, 2004)

I have a 2002 Chevy 2500HD 4x4 Crew Cab Short box with a big block. The stock tires Firestone Steeltex LT245/75R16 are useless while snowplowing. Can anyone recommend the best tire for snow plowing? I have looked at:
Goodyear Wrangler MT/R
Goodyear Wrangler AT/S
Goodyear Workhorse Extra Grip
BF Goodrich T/A KO
BF Goodrich Commercial T/A Traction
Dunlop Radial Rover R/T Ultra Traction
Cordovan Radial Plus Snow
Bridgestone Blizzaks
Also, where can I get a set of steel rims cheap (8 lug for 4-wheel disc brakes)?
Please help!! I keep getting stuck!!


----------



## jo2fst4u (Dec 20, 2003)

I have used BF Goodrich T/A KO, They worked great! I now have off brand Mud terrains they are OK. I like the looks of the MTR'S but DAMN they are big money.............


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

Check tire stores and flea markets for rims. I found new steel ones at fea market. Local tire store Puts fancy rims on new trucks for people, then sell factories at fea market. Paid 200.00 for 4 with tires, then put Wild Country TXR tires on...Chuck


----------



## 2004F550 (Nov 13, 2003)

The Workhorses are great treads for plowing and anyother low traction condition but make sure to take them off for other seasons.... they wear fast


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

*tires...*

I'd go with the Blizzaks. They're also known as Winter Duellers. I'm pretty sure they're a heavy duty tire. You should be careful to only get a tire that meets your trucks' weight rating. Check out the Tire Rack (online) for good prices.


----------



## tim975 (Oct 4, 2002)

You may want to consider the Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revo. I run 265/75R16 load range E's on my 2000 GMC Sierra 2500, and I absolutely love them, excellent traction in the snow. Also, with a 245/75R16E size, you get a load rating of 3042 lbs., with the 265/75R16E, you get a load rating of 3415 lbs., which would be perfect for your truck, not to mention it will fill your wheel well. 245's are just look too small in my opinion.


----------



## Husker1982 (Jan 22, 2003)

I have never said anything on a tire thread before but I have tried lots and I mean lots. I find that Kelly MSR's blow everyone away. One down fall though. Only good for about 25,000 miles with good rotation. If you can afford to have these as just winter tires and run the stocks in the summer you will have the best set up in my mind.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

I have the dunlop radial rover rt's and love em. got em in the 265 flavor.

I have close to 13k on them but I'm thinking of ditching them for the same thing in a bigger size


----------



## MSC (Oct 19, 2003)

Have you looked at Cooper?
They have 2 tires here that come to mind.
The Discoverer ST, awesome tire, 10 ply, wear great.
This is what I run on my Dodge, no complaints yet.
They also have a Discoverer M&S, know a few people who run them and they like them.
Toyo- try the M-55, know people who have got 70,ooomi out of a set.
These are just a few that come to mind.
Hope this helps.
Rich


----------



## ebaron (Dec 27, 2002)

Haven't been stuck in 3 years with these guys on my HD. Interco TRXUS. Same guys that make the Super Swampers, but they made these a little tamer for the street, you can get them in the high load ratings and they are not wide. Check the lugs on the side walls, those help you get unstuck! These walk through the deep stuff. Only run them in the winter.

Try ebay for a set of wheels. Got the set in the pic for $200.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

how do the interco's ride? I've had tsl's and love how they do in the mud but they hummed just a we bit


----------



## gmc4life (Jan 16, 2004)

go with the 285 goodyear mtr's. they look awesome and these are by far best off road tires ive owned, including bfg all terrains and bfg mud terreains you wont be disappointed


----------



## tsr770 (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lawnmedic _
> * put Wild Country TXR tires on...Chuck *


I have Wild Country TXR's also, for mine being 33x12.5's they are better than any of the other tires I have had on the old bronc for plowing, have lots of siping, but still have the large self cleaning voids. Kinda like a Mud Terrian tire with a lot of siping. They are not noisy, more of a whistle from the wind rather than a hum from the treads walking. As for the question about the Interco Trxus tires... I have a set on the wifes lifted Cherokee, and they have more than impressed me. They have nearly 20k miles on them, and they still have probably 3/8" of tread left. They do hum a little, but not unbearable, and they are the best true mud tire that I have owned. Better traction on the slippery stuff than the MTR's and most defiantely better than the BFG Mud tires,


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Reef....I still have the stock Steeltex tires on my HD and I think that for a stock tire they are great. Ever buy a new CK when they used to make them? I did, it had some cheap General tire on it. I've seen car tires with a more aggressive tread. So all in all I think that they have been great 44K on the truck (tires almost bald) they wear even and I plowed a 5-6 wet snow event monday into yesterday and did fine


----------



## ebaron (Dec 27, 2002)

Ratlover,
The interco TRXUS ride and handle very well on the street. You can tell you have an aggressive tire on though, not as smooth as Michelins in the summer. They claim they are a quiet tire, but I think that is by an off roaders standards. They growl a bit on the road, but not as bad as a true mudder.
Also siped, so they do well on wet and icy conditions.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Its kinda funny how all things are realative. Interco says they are quiet tires but thats compared to boggers and tsl's  Its kinda like people that say the good year MT or BFG MT are great off road tires, they do good compared to a AT but they definatly aint no mud tire regardless what the hype says. 

I was wondering how the truxus did on the HD's. Specificly in the snow and thier road manners. I know they have some pretty good sound insulation so I was wondering how noticable the hum was. Also if they walked bad on the HD's. I had a budy with em on a s10 blazer and they do pretty good in the goo. Thats the only experience I've had with them though and I didnt quite think that was apples to apples.

I think the dunlops are good tires I dont think I have a 100% idea on how the dunlops do in the snow since my rears are down to the wear bars. I'm mostly figuring they go pretty good with most of the tread in the back so I am kinda assuming how thier performance would be if they were at full tread. Just a leason for you guys.......doing doughnuts with 900# of block behind your rear axel is detrimental to rear tire life


----------



## GVLawnCare (Jan 12, 2003)

I second the vote for the Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revo's The are by far the BEST tire I have ever owned. Great snow traction, they stick to the road like glue in rain. If you are looking for a snow only tire, i recommend the Discoverer M&S.


----------



## hotrod7 (Jan 29, 2004)

i had a set of wildcountry txr's on my chevy. great in snow or mud and good price compared to bf goodwrench and goodyear. Wish I had them on my new ford.


----------



## beungood (Dec 29, 2004)

How the revos off off road?


----------



## Michael M (Nov 24, 2006)

*Michael M.*

Where did you get these tires? How Much? Thanks. What size did you buy?



ebaron;137297 said:


> Haven't been stuck in 3 years with these guys on my HD. Interco TRXUS. Same guys that make the Super Swampers, but they made these a little tamer for the street, you can get them in the high load ratings and they are not wide. Check the lugs on the side walls, those help you get unstuck! These walk through the deep stuff. Only run them in the winter.
> 
> Try ebay for a set of wheels. Got the set in the pic for $200.


----------



## Hiwire (Nov 28, 2003)

Ive had the Revos on my truck for over a year. They are incredible in the snow. I plow a lot in 2 wheel drive now. They arent noisey and they so far are wearing like iron, just keep them rotated. They are fantastic in mud. They do hold an occasional stone in the tread because of the design. They arent cheap but they seen cost effective so far. Tire rack rates them at the top of the list.
Ray


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

i have used bf at ko ,bf mud km,and goodyear mtr.the mtr are by far the the best of them but were really fast,at kos were not bad.if you have a 6.0l w/4l80 go w/265s.if you have a allison trans stay w/ 245s


----------

